# V-Verb problems



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

I just received a new V-Verb, Rev 2496. I hooked it up last night and it sounded great for a while. Within an hour it began cycling through some of the effects on its own. Then it rebooted itself and resumed cycling through some effects. I then rebooted it. It worked okay for a couple of minutes then started a cycle and the welcome screen came on and the pixels started eating themselves up like a pakman game. I could get sound through but it was unstable. It would not stay where I set it. It would cycle, or go in and out of the welcome screen. Finally I unhooked it and put it back in the box. By cycling I mean it would go through the function keys on its own. 16 would flash and then go to 7, 8, 9 etc. 

It seemed to act like my supply voltage was unstable, or like when you have a bad motherboard in your computer it keeps rebooting. 

I am ready to send it back. Has anyone else encountered this type of problem? Before I even received it the supplier was trying to sell me, "send it back direct to Behringer insurance," for $8.95. It was almost as though they knew I would need to send it back, like everyone needed to? I don't want to think along this vein too long. :crying:


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

Has anyone had a V-Verb go wonky? :scratch:


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hey ginseng,

What's a V-Verb?


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

It is a Behringer effects processor. The main effect is adjustable reverb. I think the name is a takeoff of the Fender Vibroverb guitar amp from the sixties. :1eye:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

bluejay said:


> Has anyone had a V-Verb go wonky? :scratch:


No, but I’ve seen other Behringer gear go wonky. :sad2: “Send it back to Behringer” insurance notwithstanding, the seller should replace it for you if it was dead in the box.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi ginseng,

Yeah, that's a hard one. I don't think many HT guys are going to hook that thing up to their systems...


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

Well it is on it's way back in exchange. For $99.99 I hope I can get a good one next time. I liked the sound I was getting but as I described, the thing was unstable and getting worse. 

I suppose my yearning for reverb comes from reading Stereophile reviews. You know the ones, "I closed my eyes and felt like I was in the fourth row of Avery Fisher Hall". :clap:

I can't afford the $10,000 speakers or the $20,000 monoblocs, but I can throw $100 at an effect to adjust the soundstage. Not for everyone I know. My daughter wasn't sure she liked it at all, but it only worked for 1/2 an hour. :huh:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Bluejay,

What do do you plan to do with it?


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

I can run all my sound through it. TV, DVD, CD, FM, tape deck. It connects after the pre amp and before the power amp. I want to spice up my sound a bit. :rofl:


----------

